# Need help: Upgrading Macbook late 2008 with new Hard Disk



## djtleek (Aug 15, 2004)

I am looking to upgrade the stock 5400rpm 320GB hard drive in my late 2008 aluminum unibody Macbook to a Seagate Momentus XT 750 Hybrid Drive.

My current HD has a 250GB partition for OSX and a 70GB partition for Windows 7. Also, its important to note that I just recently (within the last week) upgraded the OSX partition from Snow Leopard to Lion. Therefore, I can currently dual-boot into Lion or Windows 7 by holding down the option key at start-up and selecting which partition to boot into.

If I want to upgrade to the new 750GB drive, and use 375GB for OSX and the other 375GB for Windows 7, what is the easiest way to do this? I don't have the Windows 7 disc anymore, so reinstalling it isn't an option unless I go out and buy a new copy I guess.

My thought was to clone the old hard drive to the new one, then somehow inflate the partition sizes after I have the new drive installed, but I see other threads that indicate that cloning will not work with Lion since there is a hidden "Recovery Partition" of some sorts and cloning only copies the main partition.

can anyone help me ou with what I'm trying to do here?:banghead:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being you are trying up partition size as well, I don't think there is a simple way to do this for you. The best and safest thing is to reinstall everything new. But Google comes up with instructions on how to use an app by the name of WinClone to do the job of moving the Windows partition. I've never used it, so I don't know how or if it works. I've never had luck cloning Windows on other PCs myself, so I avoid it as much as possible.


----------

